# Kleines Problemchen



## Element (12. Februar 2002)

Hi Leude 

alsooooo ... ich sitz hier grad in meiner Schule und soll ein Logo für deren Homepage entwerfen. Ich arbeite mit Paintshop Pro 5.

Nun zu meinem Problem, wenn ich einen Text schreibe dann erscheint nur eine Auswahl(Selection), ich kann ihn aber nich füllen oder ähnliches ! Es muss doch möglich sein das der Text sofort als Fläche mit einer bestimmten Farbe dargestellt wird, oder geht das nicht ? Bitte um Hilfe.


----------



## Mr.Poo (12. Februar 2002)

Haste im Texteditor unter "create as" auf floating gestellt und darauf geachtet das die Farbe des Textes und die des Hintergrunds nich die gleiche sind?


----------



## Element (12. Februar 2002)

jo klar ... der text is dann auch da , nur wenn ich dann den rand weghaben will is wieder der ganze text weg !

naja ... ich probier mal weiter


----------

